# pickle compressor?



## Trying not to break it (Feb 28, 2009)

hi everyone,  was wondering if this object is a pickle compressor.  embossed around the edge is pat.april 28th 1895 and may 2nd, 1895.   thanks for looking,   information appreciated.   rhona


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, that would compress mine very effectively   ..selling it??


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 28, 2009)

hi charlie,  thanks for looking,  yes i am going to sell it.  i have another one that is a little diff.  rhona


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope it's a bigger one!!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 28, 2009)

charlie, actualy it is smaller


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 28, 2009)

I still like the first one.. maybe I will PM you about it.. if I don't, it's the ADD..


----------



## capsoda (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep that is what it is. If Charlie don't want it I do. I eventually want to get one of the other type too but they are more sought after and are usually to expensive for now.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 28, 2009)

ok


----------



## ajohn (Mar 1, 2009)

RB#1109


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2009)

The inverted dome is used to hold fruit below the juice line.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 1, 2009)

Definantly what ajohn said they fit the Gilchrist jars and are pretty hard to come by... The JArs were made in Elmer NJ  the smaller one has more of a flat spot on the end...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 1, 2009)

lid only


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 1, 2009)

hi ajohn, woody and john,  thanks for looking and the information. i don't have a red book, so all help is apppreciated.   does any one know the aprox. value?  i know about my other one but not this one.  thanks for any help,   rhona


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 1, 2009)

Complete jars are about 50.00.. Zinc  lids with the pickle pusher complete are aournd 20.00 the porclain is around 10.00.. they also made this lid in one piece all aluminum that is the one to find $$$  hope this helps


----------



## bushdigger2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where did this one come from, fruit or pickle?


----------



## bushdigger2 (Apr 9, 2009)

embossed side, top


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 10, 2009)

hi tom,  i found one like that a few years ago.  was told at that time it was a pickle compressor.   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Apr 10, 2009)

They call it a pickle compressor but in reality it was used for fruit, eggs and vegetables or anything else that would not stay under the liquid.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 10, 2009)

Although I can't read the dates embossed on it, I believe this one is the immerser disk for the Tudor Rose jar (RB 1875).  With the marked zinc lid, it adds $50 - $100 to the value of the jar.  Without the corresponding zinc lid, it may add some - it certainly adds to the appeal of the jar - but I have no idea how much.  In fact, the Tudor Rose quart in our collection has a plain zinc lid with the correct immerser disk in it.  -Tammy


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2009)

I think maybe this thingamajig might be a pickle smoosher .. what do you think?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2009)

..the "lip" is exactly the diameter of a reg. lid liner..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like it could be. They are highly prized apparently because I get out bid everytime on ebay. When you find one for sale it is almost always to high for my budget. They must have made millions but I can't seem to get one.

 Very cool find.


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks more like a jelly jar or some food product.
 Too long to be a pickle compressor or immerser insert.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe you're right, Woody.. unless it went to a really big jar.. here it is seated in a half-gallon...


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2009)

When you can you leave a half inch head space at the top of the jar.
 That isn't an immerser for pickles.
 Why would you want to push them down that far?
 No.... I think it is a jelly jar.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 18, 2009)

With the wide rim I don't think it would be a jelly jar. Maybe and incert for something.


----------

